# 2.6.35-r1 boot error udev(solved)

## hedmo

i am trying to update my kernel but udev fail to start.when udev try to start i getting a black screen 

and can not give you any info  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by hedmo on Sun Aug 22, 2010 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Check your kernel for

```
 [ ] enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools
```

It must be off or you will have problems with udev

----------

## hedmo

it is off.i am updating from 2.6.31-r10.the only thing i doing in the kernel is 

[*] Enable loadable module support  --->   

-- Enable loadable module support                                                                                            

[*]   Forced module loading                                                  

[*]   Module unloading                                                     

[*]     Forced module unloading                                              

[*]   Module versioning support                                         

[*]   Source checksum for all modules                                

Processor type and features  --->   

Processor family (Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K :Cool:   ---> 

[ ] IBM Calgary IOMMU support

Device Drivers  --->                                   

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

<*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

[*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)  --->

 <*>   RAID support 

<*>     RAID-0 (striping) mode

<*>     RAID-1 (mirroring) mode 

my gpu,dvb and sound

mybox linux # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:09.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R600 [Radeon HD 2900 Series]

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R600 Audio Device [Radeon HD 2900 Series]

mybox linux #

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Your Hard Drive Controllers are

```
00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2) 
```

You need 

```
<*>   AHCI SATA support 

[*]   ATA SFF support

[*]     ATA BMDMA support

<*>       NVIDIA SATA support

<*>       AMD/NVidia PATA support
```

As you don't have an Intel chipset 

```
<*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support
```

is not required, its just harmless bloat.

You only need one of <*>   AHCI SATA support  and <*>       NVIDIA SATA support but building both is harmless and I don't know which one you need.

How did you migrate yor old kernel .config file to the new kernel ?

----------

## hedmo

sorry Neddyseagoon that where allready ther when i went in 

i did 

<*>       NVIDIA SATA support 

and i did not find yours but did found 

<*>       AMD/NVidia PATA support 

but that were allready there to

i dont  migrate i make it manually.there so mutsh that have change from 31to35

that make me confused.i am not feeling home in the new kernels   :Confused: Last edited by hedmo on Sat Aug 21, 2010 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Pastebin your .config file please.  

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

and tell the URL you get back

----------

## hedmo

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/252861/

----------

## hedmo

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   KMS  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

I don't see anything wrong in your kernel.  You have a little bit of bloat in the form of unused drivers but its all harmless.

----------

